# Jinxed ourselves



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

So, the last couple weeks I have been bragging about how Miles appears to have finally calmed down a bit. A typical routine for him was 75 min exercise (running or fetch) in the morning, 45 min lunch outing (walking and fetch), then 60-90 min at night (off leash running.) He would come home at night and still need to play hide and seek or have chew toys available at night to keep him out of trouble. He was constantly on the move. 

The last few weeks he has been fine with 75 min AM exercise, 30 min lunch walk, and 60 min night time play. He would come home, settle on the couch or in his bed, and just hang out until bedtime and let us relax, read, and get things done around the house. We were thrilled that our 16 month old seemed to be calming down a bit. 

WRONG!!! He fooled us. The past few days he has been a complete maniac. After 75 min run this morning he was still zipping around the house so I went next door and grabbed my neighbor's Golden to play with him for 45 min while I was getting ready for work. Today at lunch he was at the door when I got home (previously sleeping in past weeks) and played fetch outside for 45 min and had I more time he would have kept going. So now he has had almost 3 hrs of exercise total today and it's just past lunch here and he's still a nut. 

Sigh, just makes me wish our puppy would hurry up and be born so we can have a full time play mate for Miles. Thought I was escaping the 3 year Vizsla puppy phase early, I was so wrong!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my! Now I know how lucky I am. Our 10 month girl plays for 30-60 minutes usually with me mid-morning, either fetch games, some fun training or a romp through the woods. Then about an hour in the afternoon with her best boy Bailey. She eats and sleeps in between and follows me around the house or plays with toys. I try to throw in a random car ride or golf cart ride or visit to the office sometimes just to mix it up. This has been her schedule forever and she seems good with it, no craziness. She is a great sleeper at night, so I believe she is getting what she needs. Next time I want to fuss about planning my day around the dog, I will remember Miles' schedule!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MilesMom
It can be an endless cycle. The more you condition them, the longer they can run. Kinda like a marathoner building up for the big race.
Try to throw some new things into the mix.
Some lead work and mind games.
A new place to run once a week.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I cannot tire the dog for longer than two hours... May even take tow or more dogs one after another to tire out Sam. 

Otherwise, I just let him set the pace and let him satisfy his nose. That seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow... that sounds exhausting (to me - not for Miles apparently ) 

We're lucky as well, Watson (9mo) gets two twenty minute walks a day, and an hour of off leash running around lunch time. I find that if we're stalking birds for about 30min of his one hour off leash time, he comes home and crashes hard. Although he loves to run, if he's stimulated mentally he is much calmer at home. It also helps that he's with me all day and gets to go where I go. That way we're constantly working on his manners and socialization/exposure which also tires him.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

The more exercise your v gets, the better in shape he is! Our v is one of the best exercised dogs in town. Minimum on week days is 60 min walk in the morning, half hour walk midday and another hour off leash pay in the evening, we just transitioned him to a puppy playmate for on hour mid day... In lieu of the 30 ,pmin walk. Hoping that keeps him from being too nuts when we get home. We will do on lead walk at big instead. Yesterday Wilson had a two hour playmate with three Holden's and this morning he was ready and rearing to go. Total zoomies on our two hour walk! Granted he's only 7 months... But wow! They truly are the lamborghini of dogs!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, I knew our Ruby was lazy but I'm now convinced we have the laziest V ever. If we exercised her as much as Miles she would sleep for two days straight. The other day we had a playmate over for her for a few hours and she literally slept all that night and the majority of the following day. 

There are days when she doesn't get a dedicated walk and she is completely ok with that. 

I do work from home, so she's rarely crated and gets a lot of mental stimulation and little play sessions throughout the day, which I'm sure has a lot to do with her being so easy going the majority of the time.

We get comments from everyone that doesn't know the breed saying she's nuts, and everyone that does know the breed comments on how calm she is! Hah.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

mlwindc said:


> The more exercise your v gets, the better in shape he is! Our v is one of the best exercised dogs in town. Minimum on week days is 60 min walk in the morning, half hour walk midday and another hour off leash pay in the evening, we just transitioned him to a puppy playmate for on hour mid day... In lieu of the 30 ,pmin walk. Hoping that keeps him from being too nuts when we get home. We will do on lead walk at big instead. Yesterday Wilson had a two hour playmate with three Holden's and this morning he was ready and rearing to go. Total zoomies on our two hour walk! Granted he's only 7 months... But wow! They truly are the lamborghini of dogs!


Agree, my husband thinks I am creating an exercise monster. I took him on a new trail this morning and it wasn't as fun as some of our usuals because he had to be on his leash, but he did seem more tired afterward. New smells, new scenery, and we saw tons of horses which he liked.


----------

